# Any New Features Coming?



## goondog71 (Feb 15, 2006)

I was just wondering if the R15 will be getting an upgrades or new featues in future releases. Any thought on when our next software upgrade can be expected?


----------



## jwd45244 (Aug 18, 2006)

Yes


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jwd45244 said:


> Yes


Very much sooner then later.

If you are willing... be sure you are signed up for the R15 notification thread in the CE area.


----------



## kellen34 (Dec 15, 2006)

Earl, I'm getting an R15 tomorrow, will that be too late to get the latest CE release for it?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

kellen34 said:


> Earl, I'm getting an R15 tomorrow, will that be too late to get the latest CE release for it?


No... you will be fine...


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

kellen34 said:


> Earl, I'm getting an R15 tomorrow, will that be too late to get the latest CE release for it?


Kellen, I see that you have been on this forum for a couple of months, and it looks like you have observed, or figured out, that Earl knows [almost] all. You should also have noticed at the top of this forum that he has created the sticky threads regarding the latest versions of the software for each of the 3 R15 models (100, 300, & 500). It is most likely that you will get a 100. That being the case, then you also know that the latest version for the 100 is 1029*. So, when the installers have finished hooking up your R15, ask them to display for you what the version is on your R15. If it is not 1029, say, "Hey, what the heck, this is not the latest version." They should be able to, and should have already done so before turning you loose on your new R15, "force" it to be the latest (and, perhaps you have already seen on this forum how you could do that yourself). In any case, you will, as Earl said, be fine.

*Unless a still newer version becomes available between now and the time you get your R15. It looks like Earl is hinting that it could be soon, but until he "fires the starter's pistol", we (and you soon learn if you don't know already) have learned not to hold our breaths while awaiting new versions  Actually, even after he fires the starter's pistol we know not to hold our breaths.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> If you are willing... be sure you are signed up for the R15 notification thread in the CE area.


How do I do this?


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Very much sooner then later.
> 
> If you are willing... be sure you are signed up for the R15 notification thread in the CE area.


Will it be for a particular model?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Oh this should be really good!


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

qwerty said:


> Will it be for a particular model?


Ya think?


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 18, 2006)

Boston Fan said:


> How do I do this?


Nevermind - figured it out!


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Ya think?


Yes, but Iwas fishing for _which_ model it would be.


----------



## JimV (Feb 3, 2007)

When I called asking for tech support at D* in a last ditch effort to find out more about whats going on with the R15's they said a fix is due before the end of the month. So hopefully soon because this is driving me nuts.
I guess more time to spend on the forum since Im not able to watch anything on TV (that was recorded)


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

JimV said:


> When I called asking for tech support at D* in a last ditch effort to find out more about whats going on with the R15's they said a fix is due before the end of the month.


Does "the month" refer to February, 2007? Not that a released fix necessarily fixes _anything_, but some credit would be due for effort....

Cheers,


----------



## JimV (Feb 3, 2007)

Yes, I called them last week when I got frustrated enough to call them.
What were they going to say other than what I already know from being here?

They gave me 3 months showtime, which is great, but I sort of wish they just refunded me 2 months of dvr fees because showtime has nothing I care to watch.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

The thing about updates is even if they do release something today, it will be 4-6 weeks before it goes country wide and everyone can get it. Atleast thats the way its been.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Any word on what issues this new release is designed to fix? There are a couple I hit with the last s/w release (no show-stoppers) and I was wondering if I could expect them to be taken care of with this next release.


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

jpl, you may certainly expect anything you wish to expect. But, no past release has fixed significant defects without introducing new serious defects affecting at least a subset of members of this forum. So, I find no grounds for an expectation that the anticipated release will resolve outstanding problems for all members without causing new problems for at least some members. At best, consensus of opinion may hold that net progress was made. 

Cheers,


----------



## goondog71 (Feb 15, 2006)

I just hope they fix the response time of the system. My R15 is soooo slooow.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

wbmccarty said:


> jpl, you may certainly expect anything you wish to expect. But, no past release has fixed significant defects without introducing new serious defects affecting at least a subset of members of this forum. So, I find no grounds for an expectation that the anticipated release will resolve outstanding problems for all members without causing new problems for at least some members. At best, consensus of opinion may hold that net progress was made.
> 
> Cheers,


Ok, I'll split hairs:

Which currently existing problems will DirecTV be proposing to fix with this latest release? Understanding full well that these "fixes" won't work for everyone, and will most likely result in other problems surfacing.

Better?


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

Please consider this hair split <g>. But, we don't generally receive prospective knowledge of proposed fixes. Instead, the information is communicated retrospectively. Granted, some prospective claims are made by CSRs. But, these don't generally seem to line up with the release notes we eventually acquire.

I begin to wonder whether DTV prospectively identifies fixes internally. I'm half inclined to say that they more or less arbitrarily decide that a given build will be the basis of the next release. Then, they do some (minimal) testing to see what looks like it might be fixed and report the result as release notes.

As I re-read what I've written, it sounds rather harsh. But, it seems to me that the shoe more or less fits. And, the model shows why prospective questions as to what a new release will fix don't really mean much.

No offense intended, jpl. It's not that you're asking inappropriate questions or asking questions at all inappropriately. It's that DTV's communication process resembles their software maintenance process. Both seem to be pretty much ad hoc and ineffective. So, in effect if not in intent, your question is like asking whether the next color on the roulette wheel will be red or black. The only safe answer is "yes." 

Cheers,


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

wbmccarty said:


> Please consider this hair split <g>. But, we don't generally receive prospective knowledge of proposed fixes. Instead, the information is communicated retrospectively. Granted, some prospective claims are made by CSRs. But, these don't generally seem to line up with the release notes we eventually acquire.
> 
> I begin to wonder whether DTV prospectively identifies fixes internally. I'm half inclined to say that they more or less arbitrarily decide that a given build will be the basis of the next release. Then, they do some (minimal) testing to see what looks like it might be fixed and report the result as release notes.
> 
> ...


Nah - you weren't unduly harsh (hence the smiley face in my response), although I did think you were getting a tad nitpicky. I do agree that the communication for their s/w releases is... lacking, and somewhat random (they probably have a date for a release in the plan, and try to get as many "fixes" put into that release as possible). But there are generally some release notes that come out prior to the release, with some indication of what they're proposing to fix (even if the specific fix doesn't quite match what's in the release notes -- e.g. for the last release I was under the impression that they were going to add a SL manager to the main menu - probably I read something into the release notes that wasn't there - a feature that I still think is needed).


----------



## Mrpalmer420 (Jan 9, 2007)

Actually WB, the omnipotent Earl usualy has release notes up before the new updates that list what the relaease is going to do.


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

Fair enough. But, to my mind, the notes are posted so late in the process that they're coincident rather than prospective. That is, it seems to me that, at the time the notes are posted, the release cycle is essentially complete except for pushing the update. So, they're more of a claim as to what was fixed than what will be fixed. YMMV.

Cheers,


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

wbmccarty said:


> Fair enough. But, to my mind, the notes are posted so late in the process that they're coincident rather than prospective. That is, it seems to me that, at the time the notes are posted, the release cycle is essentially complete except for pushing the update. So, they're more of a claim as to what was fixed than what will be fixed. YMMV.
> 
> Cheers,


Yeah, that's true, generally (although with the last update, we got the release notes pretty well in advance of the actual roll-out... partly due to the fact that they had to recall the roll-out due to other issues that they uncovered), but based on the initial posting, it sounds like a release is coming SOON. So I figured that there must be some release notes on what it's designed to correct.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I am going out on a limb but will "speculate" we are close to an entirely new SD DVR R-15/R-25 being released and the R-15 as we all see it now will NEVER be much better than it is. In fact I would almost guarantee it.

Its just not a big concern to DirecTV anymore as most users are not like us, couch potato's, power users, tweakers, and believe it or not the R-15 actually works "good enough" if you hardly use it and mostly use it casually for the guide and a couple SL's. The majority of R-15 owners are not like us and this slow limited crippled DVR works for them.


----------



## tank5545 (Feb 28, 2007)

If it gets replaced, what do we need to do to get it? Complain enough about the sluggishness and other features that don't work until they agree to replace it?

I pay the monthly maintenance fee, so it should cost me anything correct?

I'm sensing new software releases for the R15-300 won't actually make things any better. It just seems this product is doomed forever.

I miss my samsung TIVO...may she rest in peace.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I'm guessing the R15 will be the last SD DVR. There will be no replacement so DTV will not have to replace all R15s. From here on out they'll all be HD which the poor R15 users will have to upgrade to is they want a unit that works.


----------



## tank5545 (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm thinking of upgrading to the HD package with the 5-lnb dish and the HD DVR.

Is the HD DVR performing well?

I've been told I'd get the 5-lnb dish and the prof install for free but would have to pay $200-$300 for the HD DVR (which is then leased to me).

My problem is that there is very little HD programing right now, and they do not offer all of my Green Bay local channels in HD through the dish yet. (Namely Channel 11 (Fox).

I was thinking of upgrading in the fall 2007 when they claim to be offering 100 HD channels.

But, getting an HD channel and getting to watch HD programming are two totally different things, so we'll see.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

tank5545 said:


> I pay the monthly maintenance fee, so it should cost me anything correct?


Does that cover rapid decelleration trauma?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

The HD DVR is definately better than the R15, and continues to improve.

I've heard a rumor there will be an R16, which will be an FTM/SWM capable version of the R15. Otherwise I would expect it to be the same. Can't assign any probability of truth to that rumor, just don't know.

Carl


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

I'd say the fact that Earl "the Omnipotent" has abandoned this forum is a good indication that Direct TV has abandoned the R15.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

ISWIZ said:


> I'd say the fact that Earl "the Omnipotent" has abandoned this forum is a good indication that Direct TV has abandoned the R15.


I'm pretty sure Earl has posted a few things in here just in the last 24 hours. So not sure how he has abandoned anything. Things have just been crazy for all of us. Heck I haven't posted anywhere near as much as I used to. I do assure you though none of us are dead and neither is the product.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

The product is not dead, just abandoned. As is always the rule, "follow the money". HD is where the $$ are for Direct TV. Mine has worked "well" all along, but the promises of something new and innovative ring hollow a year and a half later. 
I don't post near as much because I don't have the time and there's not much to talk about unless you want to be hounded by on faction or the other. Just not my thing, I do monitor quite often though.
As for "Cutting Edge", that was what the R15 was supposed to have been.

Cheers


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

ISWIZ said:


> The product is not dead, just abandoned. As is always the rule, "follow the money". HD is where the $$ are for Direct TV. Mine has worked "well" all along, but the promises of something new and innovative ring hollow a year and a half later.
> I don't post near as much because I don't have the time and there's not much to talk about unless you want to be hounded by on faction or the other. Just not my thing, I do monitor quite often though.
> As for "Cutting Edge", that was what the R15 was supposed to have been.
> 
> Cheers


It't not abandoned either. There is a new release for it being worked on for the CE portion. There are two completely different teams working on the code. As hard as it is and as frustrating as it can be all I can say is it's coming.


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

Clint Lamor said:


> There are two completely different teams working on the code.


Say _what_?


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> I'm guessing the R15 will be the last SD DVR.


Earl has confirmed in the past they are already working on one.


----------



## Bud33 (Jan 26, 2006)

rlambert7 said:


> *****************************Snip***************************
> They should be able to, and should have already done so before turning you loose on your new R15, "force" it to be the latest (and, perhaps you have already seen on this forum how you could do that yourself). In any case, you will, as Earl said, be fine.
> **********************************Snip************************
> The unit should download the latest versions at start up.
> ...


----------



## wbmccarty (Apr 28, 2006)

Bud33, I forced an update only once, on one of the three R-15s that I've had. None of them has performed even close to satisfactorily, except due to measures such as a weekly RBR. So, I don't think it's likely that avoidance of forced updates is the road to R-15 joy. 

However, the behavior of the R-15 is so quirky that we can't be certain of much. Multiple, mutually masking problems may exist.

OTOH, your point is well taken. A forced update is definitely off the beaten path. Repeated use of the forced update is likely to expose any weird defects that exist within the update code. I hate to think what they might do....

Cheers,


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Seems to me that the update process would be the same either way. You're just telling the system to do it now. Of course I may be mistaken about that.


----------

